# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Hapni rrugen se po vjen Enika :)

## Nuska

Miq te dashur te forumit, Enika...motra ime e vogel vendosi sot te postoje foton e saj ne forum! Kujdes mos e merrni ne sysh se ju vdiqa!  :ngerdheshje: 

Enika njihet tashme...

Goc Tirone me "T" te madhe  :buzeqeshje:  Eshte ne vit te fundit  gjimnaz dhe eshte KAQ vjec. Jeton ne NY, Brooklyn...I pelqen jeta ketu ne USA edhe pse e merr malli shume per Tironen e dashur. Ka shume shoqeri si ne jeten reale ashtu edhe ne forum...
Pushimet e dimrit do i kaloje ne vendin me te ngrohte te USA...dhe jam e sigurt qe ka per te bere qef  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChloeS

hahahhahahah....sa kam qesh mi motraaaaa

Shof un gjithe ate titulll....futem te tema...gjithe ate prezantim....shof foton...vetem koken  :ngerdheshje:  looooooooooooool

Me vdiqe tu qesh....hahahahha te lumshin duart e mdhaja aq puntore hahhahhaahah

Te kam shume shume xhan  :ngerdheshje:  muahhhhh

----------


## korcaprincess

looooool, enika, po une thashe cfare ka kompjuteri im qe s'po nxjerr foton moj......e kam provuar nja 10 here kete faqe deri tani se nuk me dilte fotoja.....duhet te me kishte vajtur mendja tek ajo nuska  :buzeqeshje:  eh cdo ta vdes fare lol.....pse s'e ka nxjerre gjithe foton :i ngrysur:  nejse enika doja te te uroja gjithe te mirat ne jeten tende dhe vetem fat e lumturi zemer  :buzeqeshje:  
sinqerisht
gerta

----------


## ChloeS

Shume faleminderit Gerta...
Motra ime e dashur eshte shume e lodhur nga nji provim shume te veshtire qe ka pasur sot dhe e ka bere gabimisht gjysem foton  :ngerdheshje: 
Tani me rafte pika, megjithese eshte shume e lodhur sepse ka ardhur dhe e lodhur nga puna...po mundohet te me vej nji foto tjeter  :buzeqeshje: 
Te kam dhe un ty shume xhan zemer muahhhh

Te pershendes shume motra ime(Nuska) dhe te dua shumeeeee muah.

----------


## Tironcja---

Enika......

une tu prit te dilte foto tamom........thash po kjo dreq 1 ore me u bo download.....thash deri ktu qeka si rrush......prit e prit ehe sdoli gjo.....pash te faqja thoshte Done.....u thash kaq qeka.....e ka bo kastile dreqi thash......she wasnts to make people wounder. Nejse ska rendesi foto megjithese e di qe je si shpirt..........rendesi ka qe si tip sta mer njeri si rrush je mo muahhhhhhhhhh

----------


## ChloeS

Rrofsh Tironce...gjithashtu dhe ti si tip...ja mer t'gjithve nkthes  :buzeqeshje: 

Po perkoke time qe Nuska e ka fajin  :ngerdheshje: (Nuska me shapke kokes mu tashi, tu me thone, mizerje pak se jom e lodhme kom nermen me u mor dhe me ty tashi  :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## Nuska

Po e provoj dhe njehere

----------


## Nuska

Ja edhe nje foto tjeter

----------


## EndTironci

ncncncncnn dreqi e qiti ne kjo ftyren hihihihi si rrush ke dal muuuahhh

----------


## Nuska

Edhe nje here ju kerkoj ndjese per vonesen sepse e di qe mezi po prisnit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChloeS

Ja ma qiti dhe surratin motra tashi  :ngerdheshje: 
Shume faleminderit dhe te lumshin duret  :buzeqeshje: 
muahhhhhhh

----------


## EndTironci

Mbohet qefi

----------


## ChloeS

Avash se u kpute Endo.
Rrofsh per ardhjen ke kjo teme.

----------


## EndTironci

mos ki merak se nuk kputena jo pa fryk fare 
per detyr

----------


## ChloeS

Endo.
nqs e ke per detyre me ardh ke tema shpirto....po te them un qe mos u lodh fare...nqs do hec per qef.

----------


## EndTironci

thnx for telling me that couse i really didn't know but i'm out of this Forum and i hope that all of u that i hade good and bad times really enjoyed this forum Bye

----------


## korcaprincess

uaaaaaaa, po ti qeke yll moj dreq  :buzeqeshje:  papapa, sa simpatike njera  :buzeqeshje:  edhe njehere te pershendes nga zemra enika dhe te uroj cte do zemra  :buzeqeshje: 
sinqerisht
gerta

----------


## ChloeS

o gerta boll mi dreq se u skuqa un tashi  :i hutuar: 
rrofsh zemra muahhhh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChloeS

Endo do te te vdes...mos mi qit horlliqet tashi  :ngerdheshje:  j/k

----------


## elda

Hi

Pershendetje nga une !

----------

